# Old Style Daemonettes



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

After scouring ebay and losing in countless auctions that ran over $50+ dollars for the box set......I walked into a local gaming store and found the box set, unopened, list price :biggrin:

Now I just have to figure up how I am gonna paint my lesser demons of breasts. And spend some time contemplating how much better of models they are than the new plastic ones.

Elysian


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree I personally hate the new plastics, theyre supposed to look feminine, or angrogenous, but the new models just look butch.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

:goodpost: Got it in one.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

could someone post a pic im fascinated?


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

The last of the metal daemonettes look great, the older crab clawed metal daemonettes made the new plastics look hot...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the previous version of the Deamonettes










I agree, these are much better than the new ones.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

you're only saying that because they have boobies.:laugh:


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

humakt said:


> Here are the previous version of the Deamonettes
> 
> 
> I agree, these are much better than the new ones.


Yeah those ones are the best looking by far, The mounted ones from the same era looked nice as well. The ones I posted are the previous incarnation and those were worse than the current plastics...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The only problem with the boobie'Nettes is that they're HECK to keep those spikey hands glued on. Other than that, they're da bomb. About half of mine are actually Witch Elves with old Claw hands glued on, they're pretty nice too.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Elysian said:


> After scouring ebay and losing in countless auctions that ran over $50+ dollars for the box set......I walked into a local gaming store and found the box set, unopened, list price :biggrin:
> 
> Now I just have to figure up how I am gonna paint my lesser demons of breasts. And spend some time contemplating how much better of models they are than the new plastic ones.
> 
> Elysian



 please tell me where I can walk into a FLGS and find a box like that... been looking for one for months now.


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> you're only saying that because they have boobies.:laugh:


well boobies and they actually look somewhat attractive (in a wierd chaos worshipping type way) whereas the new ones just dont look too attractive at all and with only 1 boobie


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

Yea, I just don't buy into the mohawk on the new models. And you'll notice that some of the old ones have 6 teets. You just can't buy quality like that anymore.

Elysian


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

:laugh: A good friend of mine, who plays Chaos in all forms, once said about those good models "One day I'm just gonna snap and buy all the demonettes I can find."


----------

